# تحويل حمض النيتريك الى جيلي



## mardiny (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى الكيميائيين عندى مشكلة ارجوا المساعدة انشاء الله ،
مطلوب منى توريد كمية من حمض النيتريك و لكن فى صورة ( جل ) و حاولت كثيرا مع الكثير من الاضافات الى الحمض السائل و النتيجة سيئة.
عند اضافة مادة cmc الى حمض النيتريك بعد اول ساعة يتحول السائل الى جيلي و هو المطلوب و لكن بعد مرور حوالى 12 ساعة يحدث تفاعل شديد و يتحول الجيلي الى لون اخضر و ينبعث منه غاز لونه بني و رائحة نفاذة و يتحول الجيلي الى سائل مرة ثانية.
فأرجو من اهل الخبرة ان تفيدونى فى عملية تحويل حمض النيتريك الى جيلي 
اثابكم الله


----------



## COCl2 (18 يناير 2011)

شو هاد *cmc ؟ جيلاتين؟
أنا بعرف من هلام السيليكا (سيليكا جيل) لكن ما جربتها 
أنا حضرت هلام السيليكا بتذويب سيليكات الصوديوم Na2SiO3 بالماء بعدين اضفت HCl مباشرة بيتشكل كتلة بيضاء بعدين رشحت و غسلت و تركتو على جنب 
**Na2SiO3.xH2O + 2HCl -->2NaCl + H2SiO3.xH2O*
*يمكن لا زم تسخن الناتج مشان تجففه من الماء ثم تضيفه لحمض النيتريك لكني متأكد حمض النيتريك الهلامي بيعملوه بهلام السيليكا لكن المشكلة الطريقة بس بظن بقليل من التجريب بتظبط

شو بدهن يعملوابحمض النيتريك بشكل الجل؟؟

*


----------



## COCl2 (18 يناير 2011)

mardiny = مارديني انت من سوريا؟


----------



## mardiny (18 يناير 2011)

صدقنى انا ما بعرف شو بدهن يعملو بيه !! كل ما فى الامر انه توريد فقط للشركة.
أشكرك على تلك المعلومات و انا من مصر من اصل تركى مش من سوريا


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------

